# One of my best hunting trips



## Onzaman (Dec 18, 2010)

My Bear hunt / vacation,
was even better this year here in Michigan, than going to Colorado last year for several reasons I feel, even though they all have great memories.
I had decided to use my bow after I had spent 4 days up there by myself baiting and preparing for the hunt and scouting for new spots. Only one bait was active. I forgot my camcorder at home and there was no cell service up there "YES" :roll: :lol: .
My wife and son and my grandson who is named after me came up after the first night of bear hunting and I got to tell him grab a flashlight and lets get my bear! :shock: :lol: 
I learn something every time I go hunting and I am still alive and get excited and love to do it "what a rush".
I had got to my stand by 2:00 and at 7:00 a good bear came in and went to the bait, I'm in a tree stand about 15 yards away and my mind was running wild, I decided to try and shoot him after he entered the back of the bait and was broad side, he saw me and after the second time was gone. Then I could really see and tell he was a real nice bear.
After 45 minutes of not moving and beating myself up, he was headed back in and took 20 minutes looking at me and putting his nose in the air smelling, did I say he kept looking at me. :shock: 
Then he tore the logs away with his teeth, to get some of them tasty treats. After he looked comfortable I tried putting my release on string again, gone again... :shock: 
Now I'm just trying to be still and get a shot, I stopped judging his size and low and behold he came back again and and this time he grabed a goodie and gone again. Now I 'm getting mad and it's getting towards dark so I say he comes back he's getting a new 100 grain thunder head and sure enough here he came and offered a perfect side shot again and I put it right in the sweet spot and after he ran away, I said he didn't look as big as the first one. :roll: I got down and the arrow was stuck in the ground with lots of new pretty fall color 'Red" on it, that I had used to paint the land with.
This hunt lasted awhile, it was around 8:20, and I headed back and waited for my wife and son to arrive. We retrieved her, she was around 160lbs.
Then after that weekend my son left. So it was just me and my wife and we got to enjoy no kids, phones or work and the vacation began, I small game hunted "shot a few grouse" and fished, saw some big steel head running about 2' long and we got to meet some great new Yooper friends and got to play in the mud with them, went swimming in Lake Michigan.
Here's a few picures of our trip, God has Blessed us! 
















Here's a mushroom you could sit on! :shock: I wished we had a mushroom book we saw alot of different kinds.








We had a bunch of these baby snappers breaking out of the weeds and sand at our camper, too bad I didn't catch their mom they're good eating.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

sounded like an awesome time, congrats on the bear


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

sounds like a great time..great pics too


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

good story! Great trip! How did she taste?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats; thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Onzaman (Dec 18, 2010)

Get Out said:


> good story! Great trip! How did she taste?


 
I like the taste of bear and cook it just like a roast most times.
And everyone who I cook it for say the same thing I heard it don't taste good and then they try it and say that tasted good!


----------



## captainjack67 (Jan 21, 2011)

cool pics


----------



## JUNKYARD (Jan 25, 2011)

Wonderful pics. that looks like a really good time! 
P.S this is rob


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats on the bear.Brent


----------

